# Ямочки на пояснице



## Айгуль1883 (20 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос, на пояснице чуть выше  2х ямочек у меня есть что-то типо бугорка, не над самими ямочками а между ними, выше их. Не болит, не беспокоит, можно ли это как то убрать( а то смотриться не очень красиво),  или это может быть что - то типо грыжи? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Янв 2012)

Айгуль1883 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос, на пояснице чуть выше 2х ямочек у меня есть что-то типо бугорка, не над самими ямочками а между ними, выше их. Не болит, не беспокоит, можно ли это как то убрать( а то смотриться не очень красиво), или это может быть что - то типо грыжи? Заранее спасибо.


 
[По вашему описанию] 
То, что Вы так сексуально описали над вашими ягодичными областями – является не грыжей, а является «*ромбом Михаэлиса*» и его убирать не надо. Этот ромб является эстетической областью и даже порой называется «*божественный ромб*». В искусстве область, ограниченную ямочками также именуют *ромбоидами Микеланджело*: иальянский мастер эпохи Ренессанса тщательно изображал их в своих картинах и скульптурах. Этим подчеркивалась женская выразительность.



Ромб Михаэлиса соответствует крестцу и пояснично-крестцовому соединению и представляет огромный интерес для акушер-гинкологов, хирургов и ревматологов. Его анатомические варианты, зависят от конституциональных особенностей женщины, строения ее тазового кольца, развития мышц, подкожной жировой клетчатки и так далее. Если вас что-то смущает - обратитесь к ортопеду. Более подробно об интересующей вас теме вы можете прочитать *здесь*.
.


----------



## Айгуль1883 (21 Янв 2012)

Спасибо большое за данную информацию, вы меня успокоили.
Есть еще один вопрос, у моей мамы в шейном отделе, на позвоночнике, получается между плечами со спины, есть что-то типо шишки, с боку смотрится  не красиво, что это может быть? 
PS: у меня в этом месте тоже прощупывается кость, тоже как маленькая шишка, я боюсь что со временем и у меня может она вырасти как у мамы, что делать? 
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Янв 2012)

Айгуль1883 написал(а):


> Есть еще один вопрос, у моей мамы в шейном отделе, на позвоночнике, получается между плечами со спины, есть что-то типо шишки, с боку смотрится не красиво, что это может быть? PS: у меня в этом месте тоже прощупывается кость, тоже как маленькая шишка, я боюсь что со временем и у меня может она вырасти как у мамы, что делать?


 








То, что вы описываете у вашей мамы, вероятнее всего есть климактерический горбик - изменение осанки, которая связана с локальным лимфостазом и отложением жира на уровне шейно-грудного перехода позвоночника - C-7-ой позвонок эпицентр этой проблемы. Никакого прямого отношения к возрасту подобный результат процесса изменения осанки не имеет. Как правило, образование «горбика» в области шейно-грудного перехода связано прежде всего с длительной сидячей работой, работой руками и с обменными нарушениями всего организма. В Интернете предостаточно информации по этой проблеме, лучше обратится к врачу (напримеру, к мануальному терапевту, косметологу, диетологу и др., т.к. эта проблема требует комплексного решения).


----------



## Айгуль1883 (21 Янв 2012)

Нет, это не горбик, в том-то и дело, что с осанкой все в порядке, это шишка находится выше, примерно где проходит одетая цепочка, просто не красиво, если одежда с открытой шеей, то шишку видно.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (22 Янв 2012)

Айгуль1883 написал(а):


> Нет, это не горбик, в том-то и дело, что с осанкой все в порядке, это шишка находится выше, примерно где проходит одетая цепочка, просто не красиво, если одежда с открытой шеей, то шишку видно.


 
Чтобы исключить все разночтения и разногласия в интерпритации изменения конфигурации локального участка спины - выход один - обратиться к хирургу по месту жительства, который на основани осмотра (status localis) проблемной для вас области решит:  что же это - "жировой горбик с явлениями лимфостаза" или иная подкожная неоплазия (объемное образоанние) требующее наблюдения или хирургического лечения.  О результатах напишите нам - врачам и участникам форума  (будем ждать).


----------



## Айгуль1883 (22 Янв 2012)

к хирургу уже ходила, сказал, что ничего страшного, это такое строение позвоночника.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (22 Янв 2012)

Айгуль1883 написал(а):


> к хирургу уже ходила, сказал, что ничего страшного, это такое строение позвоночника.


Значит см. пост #4 или обратитесь к еще одному хирургу (но, вероятно, это будеть лишним)! ... а проводили рентгенографию (того сегмента позвоночного столба, в котром "что-то не так по форме"?  .... после моего вопроса не следует бежать к рентгенологу и упрашивать сделать снимок, это повод повторно обратиться к неврологу и еще раз подробно проанализировать данные истории забоевания, данные неврологичесого и невроортопедического осмотра. Удачи (но думаю что это то, о чем было выссказано в #4).


----------

